# High gloss finish on ACX ply



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm gonna be building a built-in bookcase, and I wanted to use 3/4 acx ply for the boxes. Does acx ply take paint well? Will be using water based primer and paint per plywood manufacturer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

RickS said:


> I'm gonna be building a built-in bookcase, and I wanted to use 3/4 acx ply for the boxes. Does acx ply take paint well? Will be using water based primer and paint per plywood manufacturer.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


looks like you already did the research. I would listen to the plywood manufacturers specification when coating their material.


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

NAV said:


> looks like you already did the research. I would listen to the plywood manufacturers specification when coating their material.


Thanks NAV. Yeah, I was just reading the display they have over at Lowe's, they say not to use oil base primer. But, I'm just wondering if I'm gonna end up with a nice smooth finish, providing my prep work is good.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

You are building cabinets and are desiting to put a gloss finish on them and use AC plywood? Are these going to be outside? If not spend the few extra bucks and buy birch or maple plywood and stop beating yourself up on the prep. No amount of sanding will make that very smooth and once a latex coating is applied the grain will swell and look bad anyway


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> You are building cabinets and are desiting to put a gloss finish on them and use AC plywood? Are these going to be outside? If not spend the few extra bucks and buy birch or maple plywood and stop beating yourself up on the prep. No amount of sanding will make that very smooth and once a latex coating is applied the grain will swell and look bad anyway


Thanks for the reply naptown. Grain swell was what I was afraid of, just didn't want to spend the extra money on hardwood ply. Should of bid it a little higher, dang. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RickS said:


> Thanks for the reply naptown. Grain swell was what I was afraid of, just didn't want to spend the extra money on hardwood ply. Should of bid it a little higher, dang. Oh well, live and learn.


You will still come out better
with oil base primer, even shellac
won't raise the grain like water base.


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

neolitic said:


> You will still come out better
> with oil base primer, even shellac
> won't raise the grain like water base.


Do you think I can get away with using an oil base primer even tho' the plywood mfg. recommends against it?

Btw, I appreciate the responses guys! This site kicks a**!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RickS said:


> Do you think I can get away with using an oil base primer even tho' the plywood mfg. recommends against it?
> 
> Btw, I appreciate the responses guys! This site kicks a**!


What plywood?
Where are you?
*\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/*


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

neolitic said:


> What plywood?
> Where are you?
> *\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/*


Sorry neolitic! I live in Southern California. Whatever brand of plywood they sell at lowes recommends using only water base primers and paints.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe flat paint and water based poly on top of that, more durable.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RickS said:


> Sorry neolitic! I live in Southern California. Whatever brand of plywood they sell at lowes recommends using only water base primers and paints.


Likely it's yellow pine or fir.
I have never heard of any reason
not to use oil primer on wood.
I know lots of reasons not to
use water base.
Perhaps you are mis-reading
something?
Post a link (just leave out
the _http://_ part).


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

If this were an exterior application I would use a latex however these sound like book cases which would be inside. I would use an alkyd primer so the grain doesn't swell too much and sand again after. Just be aware that the gran and boat patches will show through and a gloss finish is not at all forgiving


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is what Georgia Pacific
has to say......
http://www.gp.com/build/DocumentViewer.aspx?repository=bp&elementid=3801


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

I went back to Lowe's and sure enough on the GP display it says they don't recommend using an oil base primer or paint on their BC grade of plywood ( thought it was ac , but it was bc) and the guy in the paint department couldn't tell me why. I'm starting to think that maybe I should just get the hardwood ply, I only need 5 sheets, so we're only talkin' a $100 or so.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## RickS (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here are the bookcase I did. I ended up using the birch ply for the boxes, and I'm glad I did, it took the paint nicely!


----------

